# Uber Recruitment



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lyft Says Uber's Recruitment Efforts Are Hurting Drivers*

*http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/bits/2014/08/29/uber-recruitment-efforts-harm-lyft-driver-pay/*


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's a snippet that I got from the Lyft community lead btw (via email yesterday)

Protecting Your Time
This week, some of you have asked about the impact of Uber's recently reported recruit and cancel efforts. To keep you informed, we feel it's our responsibility to share how drivers were affected. We also believe that providing this information will help serve as a further deterrent to these cancellations and best protect your earnings.

Posing as passengers, Uber Ambassadors have cancelled 85% of the Lyft rides they requested. It's part of Operation SLOG, their attempt to disrupt Lyft operations at the expense of your earnings, gas, and time.

Rest assured we're continually investing in and improving safeguards for our drivers. That's why they've had to go to the extent of providing multiple burner phones and credit card numbers to their teammates. Our system can now quickly identify the bad apples (even with burner phones), and put an end to the negative impact on you.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't understand how this happens. Why can't Lyft limit the accounts a person can open to one, and require the credit card that person uses to have their name on it, and or ban anyone misusing their system? What happens when they charge a 'no show' fee? Or are they not doing that?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> I don't understand how this happens. Why can't Lyft limit the accounts a person can open to one, and require the credit card that person uses to have their name on it, and or ban anyone misusing their system? What happens when they charge a 'no show' fee? Or are they not doing that?


The recruiters are using burner phones and prepaid CCs with aliases.
After they request a ride, the recruiters are checking their database of Lyft drivers they've already pitched to, and cancelling if the Lyft driver is in the database.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The recruiters are using burner phones and prepaid CCs with aliases.
> After they request a ride, the recruiters are checking their database of Lyft drivers they've already pitched to, and cancelling if the Lyft driver is in the database.


these are chicken shit tactics on the part of Uber.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Well, thats easy. Ban prepaid cards.


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> Well, thats easy. Ban prepaid cards.


This probably, wouldn't work as there are alot of legit user probably using prepaid cards on Lyft services.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

How does Lyft trace a crime if people are using false identities that are not verifiable? How is that safe? Why don't they make people give their state I'd number?


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

To use a prepaid card you need to register a social security number. Id say Lyft needs to do something similar, a traceable id for safety, if nothing else. It's dumb not to.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

im pretty sure I ran either into a recruiter for uber or a very into lyft driver (first person to ask for a fist bump). they asked if I worked for uber, if I liked lyft and how long ive been driving for lyft. I sensed something so I said I worked for uber before, but now for lyft(though I do both).


Daemoness said:


> Well, thats easy. Ban prepaid cards.


that's going to alienate my latino market since a lot of them use greendot visas to buy stuff.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

the only solution is to charge cancellation fees regardless if new or not if the driver accepts and the ride isn't cancelled within the first 1-2 minutes.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Why Uber's Master Plan To Steal Lyft's Drivers Might Be Perfectly Legal
http://www.businessinsider.com/is-uber-operation-slog-legal-2014-8#ixzz3ByuvUAFt


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> the only solution is to charge cancellation fees regardless if new or not if the driver accepts and the ride isn't cancelled within the first 1-2 minutes.


Or you could tell Uber recruiters that you are also "under cover" as a Lyft driver on the new secret Uber project of poaching riders. Get them to drop their guard, mess with their heads and tell em that short trips are being anlyised so best to take a $20 -$30 trip with you to keep his cover from being blown.

Then rat them out when they get out!


----------



## pamela2001 (Aug 17, 2014)

Uber's Recruitment instructions tell recruiters to wait 5 minutes between trips to _minimize_ the number of times they have to cancel. If the Lyft driver has already been solicited, then the Uber recruiter cancels a trip to save everyone the hassle. Lyft is concerned that since this Uber campaign calls each Lyft driver's attention to the option to switch to Uber, it can give Lyft drivers more leverage in pay negotiations: 
http://www.vox.com/2014/8/27/607491...tm_campaign=vox&utm_content=article-share-top


----------



## Patrice (Aug 25, 2014)

I drive for both and from what I'm reading in these forums that is fairly common. I wish the two companies would focus on marketing to riders instead of plotting against the drivers. I am in the Miami area and almost all of my passengers are from out of the area from a metro that is familiar with ride sharing. Locals are not aware of these services here. If they want Miami drivers to commit to them then put some skin in the game and get us more riders.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Patrice said:


> I drive for both and from what I'm reading in these forums that is fairly common. I wish the two companies would focus on marketing to riders instead of plotting against the drivers. I am in the Miami area and almost all of my passengers are from out of the area from a metro that is familiar with ride sharing. Locals are not aware of these services here. If they want Miami drivers to commit to them then put some skin in the game and get us more riders.


what a common sense approach!!


----------

